# Dog ate plastic cap



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

If most of it has already come out in his poop (and its smaller bits) I wouldn't be overly concerned. If he starts having issues I'd bring him in.


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

What kind of issues would I be looking for? It just concerns me that it is still coming out 4 days later.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

ghuss37 said:


> What kind of issues would I be looking for? It just concerns me that it is still coming out 4 days later.


Honestly, I would have had him rushed to the vet as soon as you saw it in his stools. But, if he's not experiencing any discomfort and there doesn't seem to be any obstruction (that you can see) then I can understand you not panicking. 

However, I would take him in just in case. There might be a few bits that won't make it through, or can't. It's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

My friend found a whole balloon (not inflated -lol) in her daughter's (human baby) nappy. It was quite a shock for her but her baby was fine and is a lovely 12 year old today. I'm sure everything will be ok but maybe you should ring the vet and see what they say.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

This link may help. 
Symptoms of intestinal blockage in dogs

It probably doesn't apply here, but I've got a hoover and it's helpful information to file in the back of my head. From the sounds of it, he chewed the plastic in smaller pieces and most of it has already come out the other end? Do you know if all the pieces of that cap are now accounted for? Sounds disgusting, but it's probably a good habit to save the remains so you can reasonably estimate what is still unaccounted for.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since there are pieces coming out and he isnt having any problems of not eating, pooping or spots of blood with pooping, then I think he is ok. But if you see any problems then I would get him to the vet. And it can take days for it to come out.


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

So the past couple of days he has been having some severe gas. I haven't noticed as much today, but do you think this can be a concern? He pooped an extraordinary amount this morning, still eats fine, so I am thinking he is ok...I would really hate to have to pay for an expensive surgery with money I don't have...

I will keep a close eye on him and if his symptoms get worse I will take him to the vet right away.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

What are you feeding him?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

julliams said:


> My friend found a whole balloon (not inflated -lol) in her daughter's (human baby) nappy. It was quite a shock for her but her baby was fine and is a lovely 12 year old today. I'm sure everything will be ok but maybe you should ring the vet and see what they say.


Heh.

Yeah, Mojo ate a balloon a few months ago. It came out exactly a week later.


----------



## hutch (Jun 17, 2010)

If it's going in one end and out the other, and he's acting his normal self, I really wouldn't worry too much about it. The fact that its coming out in piece it at least looks like he chewed it first.


----------

